# New tiel bonded with older ones instead of me



## William Honório (Apr 8, 2014)

I have this gray male that is angry as ****, he don't let anyone get close, including this female I got for him. This female was very shy, but tried to get the male's attention.
It is probable that the gray male is angry like that because he stayed at the store a long time. No one likes gray tiel here in Brazil, and my town don't have a lot of breeders, so only the cute ones, lutinos mostly, have a chance. And besides, the store owners don't seem to care to much about the health of the birds. But I have hope that he is angry now because of his teenage hormones.
So, recently, I got a young tiel to tame, since my couple is untamed.
I can only be with them for 5 hours a day, so my parents put the young and older ones together because of the noise they made calling each other from separate rooms.
Now the young cockatiel seen to have bonded with my older ones instead of me, and he is trying to get close to the female, lowering his head to have some cuddling, but she bites him. This made me think, is it possible that the angry male is making her stressed? I tried to separate them, but she calls him nonstop, and so do the gray male.
There is still a chance to tame the young one? I left the cage open, but all he does is yell, and now he seem to be more scared by people than before he got to know my other tiels.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I am too far out of my element as I have only ever worked with one bird at a time, but I know many people here have more than one bird. At some point, someone will come along with some good advice.


----------



## SteevieRae (Apr 20, 2014)

Sounds like they are establishing a pecking order, especially since its a couple with a young tiel.

I would suggest while your home, try to stay by the cage as much as possible, or even (if possible) move him in a seperate cage with you. If the other birds are causing issues with their screeches you can cover them with a sheet while you're working with him.

I've never worked with 3 birds before, but this is what one of my friends did. It takes patience, but it will be totally worth it. Try not to go any more then 15 minutes. It might stress him out. 

Good luck!


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

How long have you had your new tiel?? I went through something like this when I brought my pair home. When they were introduced I my husbands bird just wanted to be with the new birds... I think she was just curious and they all drove me bat S crazy with calling each other. It took a month or so for all of them to get used to each other and to settle down. I have their cages next to each other and they are fine. At first we had to cover up the pair with a blanket while we took out our female. If we didnt the pair were non stop screaming. It took some time but it sounds like your birds will settle down. Hope all goes well


----------



## William Honório (Apr 8, 2014)

I've put them on separated cages from the day I created this thread. I tried to coach him out of the cage, so he could chill with me while I watch tv, but he scream like he is in pain when my hand get closer. Maybe I'm stressing him, I don't know. 
I already told my family to put him on another room, and to keep the cage open, but they won't listen to me.
I'm having a hard time at work right now, working all night, sleeping all day, and waking up on the time the tiels sleep, so I can only try to socialize with him on the weekends.
I was about to sell him, so he could be with some less agressive tiel instead of an older pair, but something interesting happened today, thats why I'm calling it "him". I decided to put him on the same cage of the others, to see what happens, since they are close to each other all day. He never showed any signs of singing, but when he got near the hen, he put his wings on the heart-like shape, and started to sing and bang his head. I don't know if that is proof of it being a cock because he is very young, the woman on the shop said he just started eating by himself, and my gray cock didn't tried to assert dominance. The hen seems more protective of her territory than the cock.
Now I don't know if I wait to see if the hen get interested on him, or if I still put them separated.
My original plan was to pair it with the possible offspring of the older pair, so I could have a tamed couple.
My older cock is another confusing thing. He sings only when the hen is eating, don't seem to bother with the new tiel, and still bites the hen when she got close. But recently, I caught them with head to head, like when they want a scratch.
I don't want to create another thread, so I'll ask here: How long do you people recommend that I try to make the older pair mate? They are together for one and a half month. I'm really loving those birds, and don't really care if they don't breed, but my concern is: can they get stressed with each other if they don't get in a "relationship"?
The cold season is just getting started, so I hope the older cock get more friendly with the need of sleeping close to each other.

Quick edit: The older cock seems to don't be bothered with the new tiel. Maybe he liked him? Or can he already have accepted the dominance of the new tiel?
Should I separate the hen, so the older cock can WANT her around?


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Hm. It sounds very complicated to me. All I can say is that maybe they need more time before they mate, maybe not. From what I've read, birds don't always breed simply because there is a male and female present.

So you're trying to breed? I know I wouldn't have the time to take it on with my schedule, so I wish you luck.


----------

